# JAXB und HTML



## beta20 (21. Jun 2021)

Hallo,

wie muss ich einen String annotieren, damit ich HTML speichern kann und wirkich der HTML Code gespeichert wird.


```
private String html;
```


----------



## mihe7 (22. Jun 2021)

Was willst Du da annotieren?!? Ein String ist ein String, ob der Text dabei HTML oder sonstwas ist, spielt keine Rolle.


----------

